
Repairing the only known prototype of Nintendo PlayStation [video] - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh91IO9cV48
======
codewritinfool
Based solely on this video, I feel sorry for this guy. First he doesn't bother
to use a lab supply to current limit the input - nope, just plug it into a
wall supply and let 'er rip.

Next, he doesn't have a microscope? Using a hand magnifier instead. Ok. Then
he's clamping to the PCB for scope ground instead of soldering a fly lead for
that purpose.

He doesn't want to use desoldering braid on this "one of a kind" board, so
he's heating and levering the caps off. That's a recipe for a lifted trace for
certain. Then there's the iron. That thing is way way too large for what he's
trying to do.

I know, I know, he fixed it.

Before you yell at me, I've been doing this stuff for 30 years and I'm here to
tell you I'm shocked that he doesn't have better equipment. The thing is, the
guy is talented. If you coupled that with decent equipment, he'd be amazing.

~~~
blhack
HOW does he not have a bench supply? Looking around the rest of his shop at
least gives the appearance of a functioning lab.

To any budding hardware hackers, a benchtop (or rackmount, because they can be
had for very cheap if they're old) power supply is one of the FIRST thing you
should buy, probably before you get an oscilloscope, and probably right after
you get a soldering iron.

edit: Actually, at 3:00, isn't that a bench supply that is sitting in front of
him?

edit2: And at about 7:34 you can actually see the terminals for it.

~~~
laumars
I've recently started to play around with hardware hacking, completely self
taught. "Bench supply" isn't something I'm familiar with, are you able to
explain a little more about what one is (I have looked online and still not
entirely sure) and why I would need one?

~~~
ddeck
The first result from googling "why do i need a bench supply?" seems
informative.

[http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/does-a-hobbyist-need-a-
ben...](http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/does-a-hobbyist-need-a-bench-power-
supply/)

------
covercash
Related story - someone developed a game for it:

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/unreleased-snes-
playstat...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/unreleased-snes-playstation-
gets-first-homebrew-game/)

------
drakenot
For anyone who likes this video, you should also checkout Sega Saturn CD -
Cracked After 20 Years[0].

[0] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOyfZex7B3E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOyfZex7B3E)

------
mschwaig
The first part of the video[1] is also worth watching. It has the current
owner explaining how he got it and some careful investigation of the device
before the actual repair.

Ben Heck has some impressive videos in general, watching him work always makes
me wish I was better at electronics.

[1] [https://youtu.be/ug-CyGXMabg](https://youtu.be/ug-CyGXMabg)

------
quxbar
My roommate and I really had a great time watching this over a couple of
beers. We're not even especially gifted in the realm of solder and circuits,
but it was fun speculating and marveling at the thorough breakdown.

------
agumonkey
Let's hope some Sony engineer drops an anonymous archive online to try the CD
features.

~~~
eropple
If anybody's even still got it. There is a _lot_ of missing stuff from that
era of game development and earlier.

~~~
agumonkey
You never know what's stacking dust in peoples houses. A CD isn't something
hard to take home or forget.

That said the system feels like a slightly pimped SNES (mosty the embedded ram
in the cartridge), so there's not a lot to expect from it.

~~~
eropple
There were SNES carts with embedded RAM, AFAIK. It's hard to find an
exhaustive list of SNES cart models like you can with NES carts (which
definitely had RAM expanders), but IIRC many Super FX carts had their own
embedded RAM.

------
ChrisRR
I'm surprised replacing the electrolytics wasn't the first thing he did. If
you have a 30 year old piece of technology that isn't working, it's almost
definitely the caps.

This is why so many console recapping services exist online.

~~~
MatthewWilkes
I'm not sure if I should replace the electrolytics on my SEGA Master System.
Everything works on it in standard mode, but a few games are glitchy in 60Hz
and controls are sometimes very laggy in either. I would expect something more
extreme, though.

